# Newbie, whos scared and very confused



## luckyloo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well this is only my 4th post and I am still learning the ropes  
Im 25 and DP is 27 we have been together for coming up 7 years. We have been TTC for the past 18 months, with no luck.
It was only in the past 3 months that i noticed a big change in my AF - It used to last 4-5 days but the last 3 months it was only 2 days and was brown, not red all the way through (sorry ladies for the TMI moment  ) I went to my GP who staight away has asked me to go for blood tests when i next come on - which should be next week hopefully. 
I am dreading now that there is infact some underlying reason as to why we have been struggling TTC 
This may sound really silly, as in alot of people eyes we are still very young, and not been trying for that long. But we are so settled, we have a nice house and both have good jobs. 

Has anyone else had similar symptoms or can anyone offer any advice 

Thanks 
Luckyloo


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi Luckyloo,
Our situation is a bit different to yours but I remember feeling the same as you a little while ago. I know it's a really scary thing to have to face and it takes a while to get your head around. But try to stay positive: at least, if there is a problem, you are now tackling it. As you are still young, you still have plenty of time on your side. From what I've read on this site and others, there are so many amazing fertility treatments available these days, it seems almost everyone can be helped to have a baby if it doesn't happen naturally, so don't give up hope! 
Also, if your AF has only been different for 3 months, it's possible it may just be a temporary "blip"  - but all the same, as you've been trying for 18 months, I think it's a good idea that you're starting to get some tests done.
Good luck, feel free to PM me if you like.


----------

